# The Official New York Knicks Play Off Watch Thread



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Alright guys, it's starting to get hot in the East in terms of that 6-8th seed. We have a chance to secure a playoff spot if we play "the right way". :biggrin: Some teams in the East are collapsing so we need to capitalize. I will be updating the standings from time to time so let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: The Official New York Knicks Playoff Watch*

Well as of now we are .5 games out of the 8th seed behind NJ.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: The Official New York Knicks Playoff Watch*



Truknicksfan said:


> Well as of now we are .5 games out of the 8th seed behind NJ.


NJ has some tough games coming up I believe the Mavs is one of them...heres hoping they lose them all. :cheers:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Knicks Playoff push*

I really didnt want to make this thread....but after checking the standings every few hours or so to make sure that we are indeed a game or half game out of the playoffs made me do it.......

what do you think? will we make the playoffs?.......

I looked at our schedule for seasons end and we play the nets twice in our last 5 or 4 games of the season....this could be the deciding factor on whether we make it or the nets make it.....barring and injuries or complete collapse of course...

but im still sticking to the fact that we wont make it........but I'd like to hear others opinions


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Knicks Playoff push*

Well now that we are without JC I think well make it.:lol: Jk.

To be serious I honestly don’t know. Like I said about a month ago, not making the playoffs is a disappointment and a failure this year just because how the east set up. I was not expecting that to be my standard for Zeke but with injuries and the way things have unraveled there is no reason we couldn’t make the playoffs. I mean lets be honest we really haven’t deserved to be only .5 games out right now. It’s just that the Nets, the magic and the heat are TRYING to give us their playoff spots. 

But like I said before I don’t know, we could, we really should, but all those bad loses to like the bobcats, Boston, sixers, hawks, are stuck in my mind. I fear we may pull stunts like that with bad teams down the road.

P.S Had to merge this thread with the one that was already made by Kitty.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Knicks Playoff push*

yea my bad....i didnt even see this thread....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

the pacers are starting to slide too.....29-31


is thomas doing voodoo or something......this is like the perfect year for the knicks to make a playoff spot...it could even give thomas a 2-3 year extension if we do.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Knicks Have The 8th Spot!!!!!!!

3/10/07

Yeaaaaaaaa Babyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey atleast we can say at one point this season after the all-star break we were actually in a playoff spot. lol:biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Nets got swept in their Texas Triangle trip. The Pacers are hurting, no JO or Tinsley and lost tonight. So things are looking up for us despite our injuries. If we can continue to hold on until Lee and Quentin get back this will be an added plus to secure a playoff spot.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Pacers lost 9th in a row and now we are only .5 games out of the 7th seed.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.newsday.com/sports/baske...story?coll=ny-sports-headlines&vote18535433=1




> WASHINGTON -- As they ran off the Verizon Center court, hugging and hollering as if they had actually won something, it was hard not to wonder if this Knicks team, with its admirable defiance and annoying bravado, might have the stuff to ... well, actually win something.
> 
> For the Knicks, Steve Francis' buzzer-beating three-point laser that stunned the Wizards Saturday night made it eight wins out of their modest 29 this season that were decided in the final 11 seconds of regulation or overtime. It was the fifth game decided with less than three seconds left and the third at the buzzer.
> 
> ...


i think the way it looks now its a pretty good bet the knicks and nets sneak in the playoffs and the magic and pacers fall out .


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

its a 3 way tie so far for 7th 8th and 9th


knicks nets and pacers


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This may come down to the last few games of the season. Assuming the knicks dont collapse without D.lee or Q.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Best thing about this is keeping the Bulls out of the lottery


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im pretty sure we can throw this thread away. After the blazer game its apparent this team dosnt want it. And its also obvious what a mistake Dolan made with zekes contract.(As if the whole world didnt already know) Actually Dolan was a mistake to even be born. Waste of space.:lol:


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im pretty sure we can throw this thread away. After the blazer game its apparent this team dosnt want it. And its also obvious what a mistake Dolan made with zekes contract.(As if the whole world didnt already know) Actually Dolan was a mistake to even be born. Waste of space.:lol:


I totally agree.

You just knew rthat Dolan had given the kiss of death to the Knicks this year. The Knicks were playing hard to help IT keep his job. Once that was accomplished, Eddy decided he had worked hard enough as he had accomplished the goal for the season. I thought for a while that Curry had grown up a little and was going to start moving forward again toward his potential. Instead he is looking more like the Eddy of old lately. Poor Eddy just doesn't have enough fire in his gut to sustain superior effort. That was the case in his last year with the Bulls. He had long stretches where it appeared he really was "getting it" but they were then followed by 7-10 games of crap. Eddy may be just too nice and laid back to ever get to his potential. But the best about Eddy is that as long as your team is not dependent upon him, he will always be a great contributor since he can score so well down low.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

LOL at taking this thread off the sticky...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> LOL at taking this thread off the sticky...


That was me Chosen, I was so mad I felt like ripping something off of a wall. So I decided to rip this thread instead. :lol:


----------

